# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Lucid Nightmare

## fhgshfdg

Last night I had a very frightening lucid experience. Frequently when lucid dreaming, I have difficulty waking myself up when I feel I've lost control or just decide I've had enough. Last night was no different.

I awoke on the same couch I fell asleep on, only to get the feeling that I'm dreaming. I quickly reality check and attempt to sit up. However, I'm held in place by a weakness or force keeping me from getting up to look around. I then feel an evil presence, which scares me into closing my eyes to avoid seeing anything disturbing. Eventually, I start to hear a voice come from over my head to the right telling me disconcerting things (that I don't specifically remember).

A few times I attempt to wake myself from this nightmare, but they result in false awakes. One in specific I remember losing lucidity, waking up in my bed, and attempting to get close to my friend. He pushes me away telling me I'm going to hell. I then proceed to "wake up" only to have another experience similar to the one described in the second paragraph.

Any interpretation or advice on how to prevent these experiences would be very much appreciated. I feel these dreams are beginning to happen more frequently than they used to. I normally never had nightmares.

----------


## Invader

I've come to find that lucid nightmares are the most puzzling, not message-wise but more about how they work. I've wondered if these dreams are what it must be like to be in a coma, at least as far as not being able to wake up goes. Lucid nightmares are also difficult to change into regular, non-hostile dreams (I've not yet succeeded in doing this). The presence is difficult to push away or ignore and can often remain even after waking. The best advice I can give you is to keep your eyes closed and shut yourself off from the rest of the dream. Keeping my eyes open has always had adverse effects, but doing the opposite either pushes the negativity away or at least prevents it from growing in your mind. The method with nightmares (at least for me) is to "become like a rock." You can take that literally and turn into a rock if that helps. All I'm saying is: become immovable, unresponsive, "dead". It's worked for me even in the worst of situations, and no other technique I've tried (short of changing the entire dream) has had as much success. Things might be different for you, but you might want to give it a try.

----------


## Samael

Lucid nightmares have a tendency to send me through a chain of false awakenings, too. It's probably best just to stay calm; if you stop panicking, the fear sustaining the dream will dissipate, allowing you to wake up after a few more FAs.

----------


## fhgshfdg

Great advice. I have had lucid experiences before where I've tried to force myself awake only to be sent through a string of false awakenings until I was awoken by an alarm or some similar. I decided that it was probably useless to try and wake myself over and over again, so shutting my eyes and, basically, trying to fall back asleep again was the best alternative.

----------


## dreamlover2396

I've been having a certain dream since i can remember its that i cant move im stuck in the same place or that im moving faster than i can or the complete opposite. But recently ive woken up getting ready for school (not having that dream) and feeling the same way its happened twice in 2 weeks its NEVER happened in my life! and my life may not be very long right now but still! 

This is how i felt everything inside my body was moving very very fast and even when i talked it go out faster than i'd expect it (just like my dream) 

And the time before i felt like i couldnt move and when i spoke it sounded wierd just like my dream! Slowly it would get off but its very scary experiencing that!

What do you happened? :Confused:

----------

